# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Reoccuring robot dream? ^ u ^

## buckley

I've been having this really strange dream a lot lately, I was wondering if anyone could help make anything of it  ::?: 

The setting is normal, countryside England, where I used to live as of a few weeks ago.

It begins in 3rd person, and I'm watching a robot (though a window) working on engineering by itself. It is a humanoid robot, with a head, two arms and two legs, much like the old NS-4 robots in the film 'I, Robot'. I would post a link to a photo, but I am new to this forum and can't post links yet. 

The robot is working on this machine in an old cottage by himself, and he has self awareness and an active mind. The same mind as a human, but probably much cleverer. Anyway suddenly it turns to 1st person, and I am him, the robot, staring into that window. The machine I was working on comes to life, and it is a colossal sized robot that is solely build to destroy normal robots, in a very painful way. I run away, because I had not intended it to come to life. It chases me down some grassland, but my legs are slow and heavy, and very difficult to move. I reach a village, and see normal robots with their kids, and I deliberately run near them, hoping the killer robot will be distracted by killing all of them instead of me. I continue running into some farms/woods until the robot is out of site, but I can still hear its loud groans and the ground shaking every time it makes a step. The dream ends with me accepting that everyone is going to be killed by this robot, including me, and accepting the fact I will one day be eaten by this creation.

I've had this dream around 6-7 times this last year, I never usually remember dreams but this one is always so vivid. Could there any meaning to this?

----------


## InterSomnia

Now this is one a wonderful dream, a real masterpiece I must say.
I think I've got a pretty good idea of what the dream means.

We often refer to very cold and distant people as robots. A hermit robot who lives away from everyone else seems very befitting. Sort of like a double metaphor.  The thing about people who reject everyone else though is that they soon become very bitter and angry at everyone. It would seem your robot did the same, instead this time he devised a terrible plan to kill everyone else. Also, because everyone else is robots, it shows whoever this person is has lost their humanity. They no longer see other people as feeling or caring or having emotion. To him, everyone else is another robot just like him.

The reason why you become the robot I think is because you're worrying about this happening to you. You're worried about getting too distant from other people and from emotion. Whether that's what you're actually like or not I don't know but it's certainly what's worrying you.

Then at the end you come to realize that when you push everyone else away, the end result is that everyone loses. There's no escape from it, you will lose and everyone else will too. 

Moral, enjoy other people and get involved with the world around you in making positive changes and minimize time spent being angry about other people because in the end doing that makes you lose.

----------

